
Ask HN: Should I accept offer from one of the largest Silicon Valley Companies? - shouldidoit
I am at a startup currently, although it acts more like a enterprise. I worry about the longevity of the company given the way it is run. I really enjoy using tools like Ruby, rails, mongodb, mysql, postgres, sinatra, git, and practicing tdd(although no one else really does it :( ), as well as playing with cool new things like asynchronous frameworks. (Node.js etc)<p>The company I would be going to is SVN, oracle, old school java web framework, no tdd, talking to them about asynchronous frameworks was like I was speaking a different language.  However the company is a big brand name and would be cool to say I work for.<p>I am really torn about what to do.  I hope to go in and try to change them but they may be too successful for their own good and not be open to new ways to do things.  I have a friend already there but he is old although is into things like TDD, he sees stuff like async as newfangled and "YAGNI" :/.<p>Meanwhile by his account their services are totally memory bound and barely use 10% cpu...<p>It feels like it would be insurmountable to change them and the way they do things.  Perhaps I am going the wrong way and I need to find a more agile startupy startup?
======
pg
From the way you describe these two companies, it sounds like the best
alternative would be neither. It's a seller's market for hackers right now.
You should be able to find somewhere you really like.

------
geuis
Nope, don't do it. You're gonna feel trapped and regretful. I only say this
because it happened to me.

------
emmett
If you're looking in the bay area, I'm going to be shamlessly self-promotional
and suggest <http://www.justin.tv/jobs/apply> (the form just sends me an
email).

Not only do we use ruby, rails, mongodb, postgres, git, and an async framework
(Twisted/Python), we are a startup-y startup. Feel free to email me
emmett@justin.tv if you have any questions. More info is available online at
<http://www.justin.tv/jobs/jobs>.

------
shouldidoit
Thanks guys I appreciate the advice.

